# 6.5 woofer range?



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello Gentlemen

On a quality 6.5 LF driver, at what area is it best to cross it over at? The tweeters I'm working with start at 2.5 kHz. Finding it difficult to find a crossover that has 500 Hz, and 2.5 kHz crossover points. Have not been able to. 
Is it possible to connect two passive crossovers? Or would you recommend letting the LF run up to 2.5 kHz? 

Appreciate any suggestions. I'm stuck on this build


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Is this a DIY speaker project?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Is this a DIY speaker project?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Yes. Just need to figure out the crossover. Would love to add the 4' midrange speakers from Pioneer Jones line in with the 6.5 and 1' tweeter. Having it operate from 200 - 5k but don't hown to achieve.

Can two separate passive crossover be used together?


----------



## lashlee (Mar 31, 2014)

What about using a car audio passive crossover? Or making one yourself? I think I might have a couple of ESX crossovers at the house you can have for $5 plus shipping!


----------



## Scharfschutzen (Oct 15, 2013)

TomFord said:


> Yes. Just need to figure out the crossover. Would love to add the 4' midrange speakers from Pioneer Jones line in with the 6.5 and 1' tweeter. Having it operate from 200 - 5k but don't hown to achieve.
> 
> Can two separate passive crossover be used together?


Using a pre-made passive crossover doesn't take into account the electrical characteristics of the speaker. For example, the tweeter may naturally have a 4db peak at 2khz and that would need to be tamed down within the crossover. Also, drivers have different resistances at different frequencies.

I apologize if links to other forums aren't allowed, but this may give you a general idea of what to do; it's a very interesting read for a beginner or even a reminder for someone familiar with crossovers 

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/multi-way/189847-introduction-designing-crossovers-without-measurement.html


----------



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

If you love learning, learn to do a few tests in your car and build crossovers. If not, I would buy a pre-made component system and a DSP or head unit with DSP. I have had a good experience with my Polk dB series 6.5" woofer and dome tweeters. Very good sounding for the price, but need a high pass at 80Hz to really sound great. I am just using a Pioneer head unit with auto calibration. Easy and sounds good.

Regards, 
David

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II


----------



## dgmartin (Oct 29, 2011)

TomFord, are you still on this build?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

my top 6.5" on my SVS ultra crosses over at 2khz


----------

